# DEFAGRAM REVEALED EXTREMELY LARGE RECTOCELE



## 21731 (Jul 12, 2006)

I had my defagram done a week ago Wednesday and they found a "rectocele". According to the report my GI received regarding the results of the defagram, I have an EXTREMELY LARGE rectocele (wasn't even able to eliminate the barrium balloon). I didn't get my results until two days ago (one week after the procedure) and my GI has referred me to a colorectal specialist this coming Monday. I'm at a point now that I don't know what to expect.I've suffered with constipation my entire life, since I was a toddler - I'm now 43. I had a colonoscopy done in July - results indicated a lot of looping of the colon (which my GI said "no wonder I have elimination problems"). I've also had female problems since the age of 16. I've had several laproscopic surgeries for endometriosis (more than I'd like to mention), one laporodomy for the endo, as well as, a complete hysterectomy three years ago. I have only one child, which was delivered vaginally 13 years ago. It was honestly easier to push her out than having a bowel movement. I have noticed that my bladder sometimes leaks when I sneeze, but not real bad.I really am getting anxious about seeing the colorectal specialis Monday. If anyone here can let me know if they've seen a colorectal specialist for a rectocele, what issues did you face and/or any procedures you had to have done in order to correct the problem, I would really appreciate any info you can give me.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Bump. I'm sure someone out there might have something helpful to say. I've not experienced this but good luck. Maybe get a 2nd opinion before your have surgery?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

No personal experience but this looks like some good info on various treatments and stuff.http://www.medicineonline.com/reference/He...info/Rectocele/K.


----------



## 21731 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks Tiss and Kathleen for responding to my post. Kathleen, I did go to the site you posted - thank you!!Robin


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Hi Stuck, I too have a rectocele but my dr. told me it shouldn't cause me problems but I wonder... How could it not? I also have problems with incontinence. I think I'll try a pessary for the cystocele and rectocele. Have you thought of trying that?


----------



## 21731 (Jul 12, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by Tiss:Hi Stuck, I too have a rectocele but my dr. told me it shouldn't cause me problems but I wonder... How could it not? I also have problems with incontinence. I think I'll try a pessary for the cystocele and rectocele. Have you thought of trying that?


Hi Tiss, I also wonder why your doctor doesn't think the rectocele shouldn't cause you problems having bowel movements!! How severe is the rectocele? Maybe that's the reason - I think a second option might be necessary for you. Just a thought. No, I've never thought about using a pessary because I know that I know that I know, my problem is my colon and its inability to function properly (after 43 years of constant constipation). I went to the colorectal specialist yesterday and he is having two studies done, a 7 day transit study, which determines how long it takes for food to travel thru the intestines and a ano-rectal motility study, which basically determines the function of the muscles and nevers of the anus and rectum. It is very likely that surgery will be needed to correct my problem. With the tests that I've already had and the two I'm going to have, I think the dx he's looking for is Colonic Inertia. I have to set up the appointments today and will be seeing the colorectal specialist in about three weeks to discuss my options, as well as, put a name on the face of my problems.I'll try and keep you posted of the findings.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

It seems like I go to the dr so much for so many things that going in for all those tests just sickens me! but I am very hopeful for you that all works out. I am 50 and I do think my rectocele has become worse over time. I also have suffered from chronic constipation my whole life. I remember my mother asking me if I'd "had a BM lately" and it would embarrass me to death! Let us know how all this goes. I get the feeling that as long as the zelnorm works that my dr doesn't want to mess with things. However, it is not working as well as it used to and that worries me.


----------



## 13604 (Jun 30, 2006)

OK here it goes...went to the colon surgeon yesterday, he told me I had a big rectocele and wants to do some kind of laparoscopy surgery ASAP. He said that it could get worst if I don't have the surgery. I can definitely feel the rectocele coming out when I sit on the toilet and push. I also talked on the phone to a friend of the family, a retired colon surgeon, and he told me to get a second opinion. From what I told him on the phone, he thinks I might no need abdominal surgery, but just anal. He says it's easier to fix that way.I'm very concerned that the doc I went to see yesterday is a very young, graduated in 1998, completed his internship in 2003 and completed his fellowship training in colon surgery in 2004. I would feel a lot better to have the surgery by a doc with many years of experience. I would like to hear from you guys that have or had rectocele and surgery. I would really appreciate sharing your experiences and opinion about my situation PLEASE.Thank you sooo much !Blessings,Abi


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It is always a toss up between younger but may be more up to date vs older but may do things the old way out of familiarity when it comes to doctors.I might check how many of these repairs he does a year. Even if they are younger if it is something they do a lot of I would be fine with it as you can get a lot of experience during training and since then. After someone's done something enough times each additional time is not that much more instructive. If it is something a doctor does rarely I would be leary even if he met some doing it longer criteria.K.


----------



## 21731 (Jul 12, 2006)

Tiss, I wish you all the best. Hopefully the Zelnorm will continue to work in your favor, however, do not hesitate to seek a second opinion if your condition continues or gets any worse.Abi, I must agree with Kathleen concerning the surgeon. I would ask how many of these surgeries he's done. Never be affraid to ask questions, especially in these circumstances!! I do believe it may be a blessing that the surgeon is young. Some surgeons that have been around awhile do not like change, therefore, they only want to practice "old school". Technology seems to improve rapidly everyday, so it seems. Take any and all actions you feel comfortable with to ease any questions or concerns. I wish you the best. Pleas keep us posted OK?Oh, I asked my doctor just how big my rectocele was - 5 or 6cm. From what I've gathered from other posts, this is extremely large. I will sure be glad when I'm finished with the last two tests the colorectal specialist wants done before he moves any further. It will also be a relief to put a "diagnosis" on my condition.


----------



## 13604 (Jun 30, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by Kathleen M.:It is always a toss up between younger but may be more up to date vs older but may do things the old way out of familiarity when it comes to doctors.I might check how many of these repairs he does a year. Even if they are younger if it is something they do a lot of I would be fine with it as you can get a lot of experience during training and since then. After someone's done something enough times each additional time is not that much more instructive. If it is something a doctor does rarely I would be leary even if he met some doing it longer criteria.K.


Question for Kathleen or anybody that might know...How do I go by trying to find out how many repairs he (the colon surgeon) does a year?Where can I find that out? Thank you so much for your prompt response, I have to make a decision soon.Blessings,Abi


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I'd be blunt and ask the surgeon. I'm not sure you can look up the stats somewhere. Sometimes you can find out for some rarer proceedures which clinics are the ones that do the bulk of the proceedures but that can take some googling.One other way to get good information when you are worried is ask a doctor in the area that you trust who they would go to if they needed to have this done. They usually know who the good surgeons in the area are.


----------

